

Ask HN: What's the difference between the "new iPad" & the "iPad with Retina"? - bluetidepro

What is the difference between the "new iPad" (iPad 3) and the "iPad with Retina display" (iPad 4 - that went on sale today)?<p>I thought the 3rd generation one had retina? What are the main differences between the two? I'm looking at getting one but slightly confused. <i>Also</i>, if I were to get a case, would a case for the "iPad 3", work for the "iPad 4"?
======
mwtc
The "iPad 3" did have a retina display; the one that went on sale today is the
successor to that version.

Differences that I can remember off the top of my head include a faster
processor, better global LTE support, an improved front-facing camera, and the
use of Apple's new Lightning connector instead of the older 30-pin connector.

These differences are all internal, so the same cases should work for both
models.

~~~
bluetidepro
Ahh, okay! Thanks so much for the info! :)

